# This is why the women of SAS are awesome:



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

They are gorgeous but they don't even know it (It's the beauty & the curse of the SAD)........beautiful women who don't put themselves on a pedestal & expect everything to be handed to them make my heart melt. 

Attractive+humble/down to mars--> AWESOME!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Aww, how cute. Do you really think this is going to help you get laid?


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Aww, how cute. Do you really think this is going to help you get laid?


Obviously not b/c it was a male that bite the bait & unfortunate for you I'm not attracted to guys. Better luck next time champ.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MildSA said:


> Obviously not b/c it was a male that bite the bait & unfortunate for you I'm not attracted to guys. Better luck next time champ.


You'll come around eventually chief. They always do.


----------



## Restricted (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol Relinquished said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow only desperate people would say something like what OP said


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally, somebody appreciates me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Finally, somebody appreciates me.


We all appreciate you, Diamondheart. Some of us just have very odd ways of showing it. If it comes across as offensive or chauvinistic or juvenile, just remember we're totally oblivious to ourselves. As men we can't really be held responsible for the words that come out. 

God gave us a brain and a penis, and only enough blood to use one at a time. (rip Robin Williams)


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe the respect should be surviving the numerous anti-female threads that seem to have been popping up here.


----------



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

*LOL ..*



MildSA said:


> Attractive+humble/down to mars--> AWESOME!


Okay so this part made me laugh..(In a good way lol) I love how you got creative and put "mars" instead of "earth" ,,,, I wouldn't have thought of that :-O.,,, but seriously.. thanks for showing love to females on here ,, we love you too man!

And guys, regardless of whether or not he's doing this for the V(vag) shouldn't be the reason for this controversy. LOL

love u guys


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

It does bring a certain humbleness to all of those with SA. No one likes a woman who knows she's all that, at least I don't...


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I'm amazed by so many wise and beautiful women on here many of whom don't realize how great they are. I don't say that to get laid 99% of them live way too far off to make anything happen anyway.

I just say it as a statement of respect and appreciation. To let them know that I notice them and I'm glad they are here, contributing. Their big hearts and bright minds have made my life more interesting. So thank you all <3


----------

